# cable brakeing



## nate04 (Nov 24, 2009)

do any one know's why my cable keeps snaping on me every time i start to plow?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The sharp bend in the cable with repeated up and down on the same area is killer for the cables! You could try putting a hook with a puley on the plow and attatching your winch cable to the atv somewhere. I have seen a few guys do this, not sure how much it helps though. The best bet would be to get a new fairlead and some synthetic winch rope. You could also just get a short 7' synthetic for plowing.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I assume you have the steel cable with a roller fairlead? People have had good success with adding a strap from either a ratchet strap (strap only) or a boat winch strap to the winch and using that instead of the cable.

The strap allows the weight to be distributed along the larger surface are versus the cable and helps prevent the breaking. I do suggest you replace or file down any burrs your wire strap may have caused on the rollers. Check the mounting plate to see if it has any that may come in contact with the strap or wire too.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

I put amsteal blue rope on and a aluminum fairlead. The best thing I ever did. No more snaps.

D


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

By the way you can see in my video (



) that I put a sleeve over the rope. Man was that a mistake. I took the sleeve off the rope and never had a jam up again. These ropes are so hard to cut even with a razorblade.

D


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

when ya here your winch go annnhnnn, thats as far as it will go, you want to train yourself to see that its visibly up all the way and stop hearing annnhnnn, it will happen occaisionally but alot less imo.pick a point on the frame and take it up to give you a refernce to look at


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;949708 said:


> when ya here your winch go annnhnnn, thats as far as it will go, you want to train yourself to see that its visibly up all the way and stop hearing annnhnnn, it will happen occaisionally but alot less imo.pick a point on the frame and take it up to give you a refernce to look at


Could we potentially get a youtube video of you making the "annnhnnn" noise? I'm having a hard time getting the pitch correct I think....

yes, I often crack myself up..:laughing:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

atleast you know what the noise means annannn snap wtf,atleast thats how it plays out for me


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;949733 said:


> atleast you know what the noise means annannn snap wtf,atleast thats how it plays out for me


Sadly, with the synthetic rope, I usually don't notice until I realize I'm pressing the up button and my plow is not raising 

I just bought the "Plow roller" which has the larger diameter bottom roller to see if that helps. I currently have on the hawse style fairlead and I think the constant downward pull is generating too much friction.

Once I get some plowable snow I'll report back with how it does.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

I pulled my cable off and put 10' of hand winch strap on my Rhino. Seems to work real good.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mnflyboy;949825 said:


> I pulled my cable off and put 10' of hand winch strap on my Rhino. Seems to work real good.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


I tried using a strap from a ratchet-strap and snapped that. I think with the roller fairlead it will prevent a majority of the issues I'm having due to friction.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

See if this works.








If this works it shows how I solved the problem. Both of my machines are setup this way plus I have several others in the area setup with this without a single failure.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Reb;949849 said:


> See if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I myself don't want to run that setup simply because I ride my quad every weekend and still need the functionality of my winch for those times I get a little too stuck 

Thanks for the link as I'm sure others will find it to be helpful.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

With synthetic, or any wire or rope, use a hockey puck, tennis ball, roller from a boat trailer or anything like that. They make good stops so you don't winch in too far.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;950226 said:


> With synthetic, or any wire or rope, use a hockey puck, tennis ball, roller from a boat trailer or anything like that. They make good stops so you don't winch in too far.


Very true hockey puck works great but also if using an aluminum or steel fairlead put on the nylon and all cable fraying and snapping is over for good!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I went with a system designed for snow plowing and it's been great on a number of fronts. It has front and back receivers w/electrical connections that accept the winch - in a nutshell it was cheaper than going with two winches and it's a matter of removing one pin and plugging, unplugging the electrical leads. The component strictly designed for plowing is the "winch rotator." It connects to the receiver with one pin and the winch connects to it with one pin as well, and bolts are used to stop wobble. The rotator positions the winch so it is directly over the plow; as well, the operator has full view of the winch. I've had no cable breaks and fraying is almost nonexistent. For regular winching the rotator is popped off of the receiver and the winch is inserted.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Correction: "almost nonexistent" - more like minimal fraying.


----------

